# Pasta strainer religious headgear



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

WTF -

_An Austrian atheist has won the right to be shown on his driving-licence photo wearing a pasta strainer as "religious headgear". _

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-14135523


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Some people clearly have too much time on their hands


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

^ tin on their heads.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I could understand a pasta strainer as headgear if he was Italian, but he's from Austria. I thought they favored Wiener schnitzel...Maybe a deep fryer would be better. 

Maybe I'll put a chocolate sundae glass on my head for my next DMV pic. I do love/ eat chocolate religiously. lol j/k


----------

